# Fort Wilderness Site Advice



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, for all of you who have been to Fort Wilderness-- where is the best spot to stay? We want to be close to transportation to the parks and the action. We won't be bringing our dog so we won't need to be in a loop that takes pets. That brings up another question-- what do people who bring their dogs do with them all day while they're in the parks? I would hate to leave our dog unattended for that long. Thanks in advance.
Julie


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Cannot help in regards to picking sites as we have not had the pleasure of staying at Ft. Wilderness yet.

However, I can tell you that I am VERY jealous. We just got back from a Disney trip where we stayed at the Contemporary (long story short, trip and air were booked over 8 months ago and TT decision was less than 2 months ago). We took the boat over to Ft. Wilderness to look around and that place is awesome.

I'm sure there are some less than ideal sites but I'm not sure how many bad sites there are.

Have a great trip and let us know how it is.

Paul


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe that Disney has a pet sitting service at the campground...but don't quote me on that. Of course, it probably has a price attached to it, like everything else in Mickey's World...ain't that place great.

Tim


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I believe that Disney has a pet sitting service at the campground...but don't quote me on that. Of course, it probably has a price attached to it, like everything else in Mickey's World...ain't that place great.
> 
> Tim


We did see a kennel right near the Ticket and Transportation Center. Not sure if they offer "doggie day care" or not but the placed looked rather busy each time we passed it.

Paul


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

jjdmel said:


> Okay, for all of you who have been to Fort Wilderness-- where is the best spot to stay? We want to be close to transportation to the parks and the action. We won't be bringing our dog so we won't need to be in a loop that takes pets. That brings up another question-- what do people who bring their dogs do with them all day while they're in the parks? I would hate to leave our dog unattended for that long. Thanks in advance.
> Julie


Have stayed at Ft Wilderness and all spots are great. They assign you a site so you don't get to pick. We are going again in Julu (18th - 25th). I believe they have ashuttle to the transportation center or you can take the boat to the world. You can also rent a golf cart to get around the CG. Have fun - it is a great place.

Carlton


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There are 3 shuttle lines on all 3 main roads in the campground. The bus pick ups are at each entrance to each section of the campground. The most you would then walk to the bus stop is the amount of sites you are away from that entrance which I believe would be 15 sites at the furthest which is nothing to what you do all day. The shuttle will take you to the docks for the boat or to the main bus stop where you pick up the buses to each park.

If you go to the dock for the bigger boat to the Magic Kingdom you can also get to the Magic Kingdom by taking the small boat on the right side of the dock to the Contemporary Hotel and then walk a 1/4 mile or take the monorail to the park. The small boat runs an hour before the big boat does in the morning.

John


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I have not stayed there but have heard or read somewhere not to get a site close to the main road through the campground. The reason being that the shutte bus is very loud and run's all day and late into the night. everything else I hear about Ft Wilderness is great except for price.

Ken


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was 4 sites up and the back of my site was somewhat close to the road. The buses are normal syle shuttle buses and I guess noisy but with the AC on, I never once heard them. In a pop up or tent with no AC, I guess that would be a problem.


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

We went last summer and stayed at the 1600 loop which is about 8 minutes walking distance from the pool, tennis court, arcade and trading post. I think I would choose the same loop going back. It was quiet and close to everything we needed, including the bus stop. You can see the site map here: http://home.hiwaay.net/~jlspence/fwmapnew.jpg

I wish I could go back this year but it is one long trip from Ottawa...


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We were in the 400 loop. Walking distance to the boat dock and restaurants. Short bike ride to the pool. I think you can request a loop or site but it's not guaranteed. Wherever you are you will have a great time. Here's a pic of our site.


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2006)

I stayed in the 600 loop.Great central location A/C drowns out the buses.You should definetly reserve a golf cart before you go,we saw people getting turned away at the pick up area.Have fun,we had an awesome time


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

jjdmel said:


> Okay, for all of you who have been to Fort Wilderness-- where is the best spot to stay? We want to be close to transportation to the parks and the action. We won't be bringing our dog so we won't need to be in a loop that takes pets. That brings up another question-- what do people who bring their dogs do with them all day while they're in the parks? I would hate to leave our dog unattended for that long. Thanks in advance.
> Julie


Hi Julie
We have been going to Ft Wilderness for 15 years and our choice is loop 100 to 400.
You can request a loop but they will not guarantee it.
I find if you insist on those loops politely of course they really try hard to place you.
As you enter the check in booths to your right is a building where you can also check in.
Going into Magic Kingdon after the booths for parking stay right and follow signs for the campground.
Pass the first sign for Ft Wilderness and enter the second parking lot. Park anywhere and go in the building where they will try and accomodate you.
The transportation is great so there is not a bad place to stay but like I said our choice is loop 100.
If you have any interest in character meals book early. They go quicky.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Check out this site for Disney info.
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24

Will


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I think what I've found out from these replies and other searches is that everyone has a different opinion on which is the best loop but everyone agrees there are no bad sites. 
Julie


----------

